# Bach Just Brought Tears to My Eyes



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was listening to the Goldberg Variations played on an organ, and it was just sublime.

Great music!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Try listening to the Goldbergs while peeling an onion. That does the trick, too (even when the performance itself may not be so sublime).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Try listening to the Goldbergs while peeling an onion. That does the trick, too (even when the performance itself may not be so sublime).


:lol: haha. :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Now it's on to the B-Minor Mass. It has taken me awhile to hear the emotion in Bach's music, being too quick to write it off as overly mathematical.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> B-Minor Mass.


















^these are some of my favorites


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> ^these are some of my favorites


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was listening to the Goldberg Variations played on an organ, and it was just sublime.
> 
> Great music!


was it a specific part of the GV that you liked?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> was it a specific part of the GV that you liked?


I don't recall specific portions, but just overall, the version I have was beautiful.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was listening to the Goldberg Variations played on an organ, and it was just sublime.
> 
> Great music!


I consider Bach one of the most expressive composers, even if I also think that he is very subtle at showing his emotions. I too tend to be deeply moved by his great music. If you enjoy organ pieces (I love them), I suggest you to hear also his famous Passacaglia and Fugue BWV 582, his Organ Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530, and his German Organ Mass (BWV 552, 669-689, and 802-805).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I listened to Passacagilia and Fugue and some of the Trio Sonatas, great stuff!

Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Now it's on to the B-Minor Mass. It has taken me awhile to hear the emotion in Bach's music, being too quick to write it off as overly mathematical.


I once had this music playing via the turntable when a younger neighbor friend/acquaintance dropped in. A musician in a local rock band that played at various venues in the area. He asked me what was playing. I pointed him to the disc package that was lying near the stereo rig.









"Ah!" he said, reading the box cover. "And it sure sounds like a holy-moly mess, too."

Did I mention the young fellow was an ex-friend/acquaintance?


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

great piece on a great instrument


----------



## jkl (May 4, 2021)

Well, Bach's music have been bringing tears to peoples' eyes for centuries now. This is not accident. The Goldberg Variations sounds sublime whether on the organ, piano, harpsichord, arranged for chamber ensemble or jazz group. It is universal good music.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

There are parts of the b minor Mass that are exquisitely expressive...very special....


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

I suggest you the Chaconne!  it is beautiful and has a lot of feelings. Also the famous suites for cello.


----------



## jkl (May 4, 2021)

The cello suites are so moving. Such good music at every level.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Amadea said:


> I suggest you the Chaconne!  it is beautiful and has a lot of feelings. Also the famous suites for cello.


Listening to Chaconne now. Very nice, thanks!

I've heard the cello suites, they are great.


----------



## jkl (May 4, 2021)

jkl said:


> The cello suites are so moving. Such good music at every level.


The sounds quality is not the best but you can hear it,


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was listening to the Goldberg Variations played on an organ, and it was just sublime.
> 
> Great music!


Great music indeed. It brought me much emotions when I first listened to the work complete. This was the version I came across:


----------

